# Sonic the hedgehog mascot fursuit



## NeroSonic (Oct 10, 2008)

hello im looking for someone in the Wisconsin or illinois area to make me a Sonic the hedgehog fursuit. if there is anyone interested please pm me or reply to this thread


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Oct 10, 2008)

I would, if I lived in wisconson or illinois. :/


----------

